# Please vote for Gordon



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

As a rule, I don't pass along these "add your name" lists that appear in emails, BUT this one is important. 

It has been circulating for months and has been sent to over 20 million people.

We don't want to lose any names on the list so just hit forward and send it on.

Please keep it going!

To show your support for Gordon Brown please go to the end of the list and add your name.

1. Mrs Brown
2.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

and it was on here last week.no new signatures in that time.

Dave p


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Suppose the same could be applied to Cameron......


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> and it was on here last week.no new signatures in that time.
> 
> Dave p


I was just checking to see progress 8)


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

gudlucker said:


> Suppose the same could be applied to Cameron......


Come on where is your sense of humour.

Nobody in their right mind can defend this moron Brown.

Andy


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> :splat:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

foll-de-roll said:


> [
> Nobody in their right mind can defend this moron Brown.
> 
> Andy


As I understand it now, less than 1 in 3 are declaring for change and more than 2 in 3 are tacitly intending to vote for a Labour led govt.

So the answer is yes there are more than twice as many willing to vote and keep that "moron" in power as there that want "baby cheeks":lol:

Dick


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

foll-de-roll said:


> gudlucker said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose the same could be applied to Cameron......
> ...


Ooh, I love a challenge. Give me an hour IN PERSON & I think that I could make a very reasonable case as to why Brown is / would be a far better Prime Minister than Cameron ever could be. And no, I'm NOT joking.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

jimmyd0g said:


> foll-de-roll said:
> 
> 
> > gudlucker said:
> ...


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

What a shame, killed the humour dead.  There's the very reason why TDG's post was so funny. :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------

